# So sánh Kid Essen của Úc với Châu Á



## nguyễn thanh yến (21/12/20)

Mình đang thắc mắc là sữa Kid Essen của Úc thì sẽ phù hợp với đặc điểm của các bé bên đấy chứ nhỉ. Với trẻ con Châu Á mình thì có ăn thua gì ko hả mn?


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (24/12/20)

Ko phaỉ đâu mom, nói thế chẳng khác gì sx của nước nào nước đó dùng à


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (24/12/20)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Ko phaỉ đâu mom, nói thế chẳng khác gì sx của nước nào nước đó dùng à


Chuẩn b ơi, chẳng xuất khẩu nhập khẩu đc cái gì luôn à


----------



## văn khánh trang (24/12/20)

Giờ sữa họ sản xuất nghiên cứu theo tiêu chuẩn trẻ em quốc tế cả mom ơi


----------



## trần thanh kiều (24/12/20)

Quan tâm, em cũng đang muốn tìm dòng sữa nào hỗ trợ con ăn uống ngon xíu,  sữa KE này dùng tốt ko vậy mn


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (24/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Quan tâm, em cũng đang muốn tìm dòng sữa nào hỗ trợ con ăn uống ngon xíu,  sữa KE này dùng tốt ko vậy mn


Mom cho con uống Kid Essentials ấy mom, mình đang cho con uống thấy ổn nè, thấy con ăn ngon miệng hơn ấy


----------



## trần thanh kiều (24/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Mom cho con uống Kid Essentials ấy mom, mình đang cho con uống thấy ổn nè, thấy con ăn ngon miệng hơn ấy


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (24/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


Các vitamin nhóm B trong đó có vitamin B1 có tác dụng đồng hóa đường, giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng và tạo ra năng lượng luôn ấy


----------



## Diễm Lệ (24/12/20)

Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu dòng Kid essentials này cho con nè


----------



## Phương Thùy (25/12/20)

Sữa trẻ em giờ sản xuất theo quy trình của nước ngoài cả mà mom


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (25/12/20)

Sữa giờ theo công thức cả mà bạn, có phân biệt trẻ nước nào với nước nào đâu


----------



## Như Ngọc (25/12/20)

Kid essentials giúp bé phát triển toàn diện mà, mình thấy KE có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng rất tốt cho bé mà không phải sữa nào cũng có như Vitamin B6, cùng vitamin A, Kẽm, Magie  giúp bé dễ hấp thu, dễ tiêu hoá và tăng đề kháng luôn mà


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (25/12/20)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Kid essentials giúp bé phát triển toàn diện mà, mình thấy KE có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng rất tốt cho bé mà không phải sữa nào cũng có như Vitamin B6, cùng vitamin A, Kẽm, Magie  giúp bé dễ hấp thu, dễ tiêu hoá và tăng đề kháng luôn mà


Chuẩn b, thấy trẻ em châu á cũng dùng tốt đây này


----------



## Như Ngọc (25/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Chuẩn b, thấy trẻ em châu á cũng dùng tốt đây này


Giờ thì cứ dòng nào ổn hợp với con thì dùng thôi.


----------



## Gia Nghi (25/12/20)

Sữa Kid essentials  có giúp con hấp thu tốt hơn k mn ơi


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (26/12/20)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Sữa Kid essentials  có giúp con hấp thu tốt hơn k mn ơi


Chất béo trong Kid Essentials đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh luôn mà mom


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (26/12/20)

KE tốt mà bạn.  Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


----------



## trần phương thanh (26/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> KE tốt mà bạn.  Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


Sữa nhập khẩu mình cũng thấy KE là tốt nhất luôn ấy


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (26/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Sữa nhập khẩu mình cũng thấy KE là tốt nhất luôn ấy


Công nhận dùng qua nhiều loại thấy KE vẫn đáp ứng đầy đủ yêu cầu nhất


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (30/12/20)

Sữa KE này có giúp tăng cân cho con ko mn


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (30/12/20)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Sữa KE này có giúp tăng cân cho con ko mn


Con mình uống sữa KE  trộm vía vẫn lên kg đều và ko bị táo ấy, chứ trc giờ uống qua mấy dòng ko ổn mấy, chuyển sang dòng này cho con thấy êm. cái chính là do con mình có hợp sữa ko thôi mom à


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu (4/1/21)

nhiều loại quá cm ạ


----------

